# Priority Visa (settlement)



## han_sav (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello! I am applying next week for a spousal visa and I've purchased the priority visa (settlement) service to try get my application fast tracked. I live in South Africa and I want to move mid-August to the UK where my husband lives. I have a lawyer helping me with my application and she has a 100% success rate. My husband earns more than enough, we have proof of accommodation, I have a letter from a business stating they're interviewing me upon my arrival, I have all the requirements.
Does anyone know the 'lead time' for a settlement visa using the priority service?


----------

